# Whapeton Principal



## sempter596 (Jul 24, 2003)

Does anyone know what the Principal from Whapeton got for the poaching last fall? He was due in court in June.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

His trial was rescheduled to October...

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=98000

Benelli


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I heard that he went to trial and ended up with like a $300 fine and lost his hunting priviliges for a year, I heard this second hand so if anyone read the article they could say where.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't know about that one Springer? The trial isn't even supposed to start until tomorrow...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

No Strand, your wrong, he already plead guilty.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... =principal


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for the correction. So was the sentence only $300 bucks and a year suspension? That's pretty weak for one of the biggest poaching cases in ND history...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Guess I havent seen anything about the 300 yet.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Honestly, I don't think the amount of the fine matters; $300, $500 or even $1000. The loss of privileges hurts, but more importantly is the public embarrassment.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wahpeton principal resigns after plea in hunting case
Associated Press
Published Friday, October 28, 2005

WAHPETON, N.D. (AP) - Wahpeton High School Principal Hy Schlieve has resigned, a month after pleading guilty to a charge of illegal hunting.

Superintendent Mike Connell said Schlieve's last day of work was Friday. The School Board is to meet next Tuesday to accept the resignation and name a successor, he said.

Schlieve was among nine people charged last November in what authorities said was one of North Dakota's largest poaching incidents. Game wardens found 30 untagged deer carcasses in a shop on a farm near Valley City.

Schlieve was sentenced last week for illegally killing big game, a misdemeanor. He lost his hunting and fishing privileges for a year, and was ordered to pay $300 in court costs and $300 to a poaching tip line.

Under a plea agreement, a conspiracy charge was dropped and Schlieve was ordered to take a hunter safety course and was given probation for two years.

Schlieve has been the Wahpeton High School principal for three years.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

You beat me to it Bob, I was just about to post the article. I agree that the fine isn't so important, but the suspension should be at least 3 years.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> Honestly, I don't think the amount of the fine matters; $300, $500 or even $1000. The loss of privileges hurts, but more importantly is the public embarrassment.


You hit the nail on the head. There's nothing worse for a public official than bad P.R.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Too bad he ended up resinging his position because of his stupidity. Kind of comes with the territory but I think that it is like getting sentenced twice for the same crime and yes it was bad but .....


----------

